

Respond to Every Good Piece of Content - somewhatjustin
https://medium.com/building-a-startup/7817b33c7b1

======
iamthepieman
I'm assuming that you're the writer of this article based on the similarity of
your HN and Medium names.

If you really want comments on your blog you should probably enable them . .
.on your blog. I don't have twitter so if hadn't found your post via HN I
would have no way to reach you.

~~~
somewhatjustin
That's one of the limitations I have to deal with when I write on Medium.com

I'm considering adding my email address at the bottom of my articles so people
can contact me if needed. Thanks for the heads up.

